# Meca Iasca Unified Finals Louisville KY October 14 & 15



## leoleal86 (Sep 2, 2016)

So 6 weeks for Finals Who's going?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Count me in. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Count me out. Driving to east coast is to far and too much time. Bring back the West Coast finals


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will be there! I am really looking forward to it. I will be competing in MECA Modified class with my Blue Scion IM.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll be there with my truck this year. Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

I plan to come by and hang out. I won't be competing at finals this year.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll be there as well. Competing modified meca and probably competing amateur in iasca.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Registration for IASCA is now open


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hoping to make it in a spectating capacity.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm planning on being there and competing in both MECA and IASCA with my '67 Mercedes. Besides the West Coast event in 2014, I haven't competed in Finals since 2011. REALLY looking forward to it! 5700 miles round-trip in my motorhome!!!! It's going to be an awesome road trip!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll be there again with some buddies. Not competing just taking in the sights and sounds. Had a blast last year. Hoping for more fun in '17.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i'll be there spectating. only got to compete once this year :/


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

See you guys there!


----------



## leoleal86 (Sep 2, 2016)

Leonardo Leal MX
IASCA 
Amateur 
Install

Meca 
Modified Street
Street install


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

leoleal86 said:


> Leonardo Leal MX
> IASCA
> Amateur
> Install
> ...




Will be nice to see you again. Are you bringing the same car as last year or a new one?


----------



## leoleal86 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Meca Iasca Unified Finals Louisville KY October 14 &amp; 15*



benny z said:


> Will be nice to see you again. Are you bringing the same car as last year or a new one?




Hi Benny is the same with some changes, see you there buddy 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

One week out!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Will be making the trek to the MECA Street. Would be nice to put some faces to the tags. See you guys in a week.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Well registration is done. The competitor list is up on MECA website. It's the largest count i can remember. Every class is big and stacked from top to bottom. I can't wait to see everyone and listen to what you brought. This a gonna be a good weekend.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Word. Steve posted last night it's a record year for MECA SQ.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

It's a good time to be a sound quality competitor. We are really starting to see growth 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Sadly, I will not be making it this year... 

But Chris Pate is generous enough to be driving my truck there to compete.. Anyone is welcomed to demo, just ask him. Album 5 on the USB is the demo one!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Sadly, I will not be making it this year...



But, but, but....!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

leoleal86 said:


> Leonardo Leal MX
> IASCA
> Amateur
> Install
> ...



Safe travels Leo. Looking forward to hearing your excellent car again.

I'll have a new one this year (Gray Ford Transit Connect van)


-Steve


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

tnaudio said:


> Well registration is done. The competitor list is up on MECA website. It's the largest count i can remember. Every class is big and stacked from top to bottom. I can't wait to see everyone and listen to what you brought. This a gonna be a good weekend.



For sure. There are a TON of cars and this is going to be some tough competition. We will have lots of excellent cars to demo throughout the weekend though too which should be fun.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> Sadly, I will not be making it this year...
> 
> But Chris Pate is generous enough to be driving my truck there to compete.. Anyone is welcomed to demo, just ask him. Album 5 on the USB is the demo one!



I'm bummed about this bro as you know. 

I'm looking forward to getting to hear your truck and that's awesome that Chris Pate was able to bring it up.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

captainobvious said:


> Safe travels Leo. Looking forward to hearing your excellent car again.
> 
> *I'll have a new one this year (Gray Ford Transit Connect van)*
> 
> ...


I highly suggest to anyone attending finals you get some seat time in this van!

Safe travels to everyone attending


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Is it best to go to both days as a spectator or will just going on Saturday be sufficent? Never been so I am just asking.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

captainobvious said:


> For sure. There are a TON of cars and this is going to be some tough competition. We will have lots of excellent cars to demo throughout the weekend though too which should be fun.


I feel sorry for the judges just a ton of great cars and only 1.5 to 2 days to get it all done, seems like a week would be best lol...gonna be down to splitting hairs in some classes..though there really are no losers here just the idea that this amount of people showing up is fn awesome, i hope record numbers continue to show up and compete and support car audio...


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

CBS13WRX said:


> Is it best to go to both days as a spectator or will just going on Saturday be sufficent? Never been so I am just asking.


Well thats tough due to the amount of cars and time to get it all done so it can be hectic.. some guys prefer to not demo before being judged and others have door wide open anytime as long as its not being judged...if demoing just be mindful of any cars around that might have a judge in them 

Ive never been to this venue so hopefully others will chime in that have 

I will be there with a blue nissan versa stop by and you can take a listen any time


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I will have the black Versa hatch. We give demos any time a judge isn't in the car. I like to keep the speakers warmed up. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

tnaudio said:


> I will have the black Versa hatch. We give demos any time a judge isn't in the car. I like to keep the speakers warmed up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Hatch here as well...just a good basic car, hell its got wind up windows! Lol 

Look forward to checking this out


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm looking forward to being there all day Saturday to look, listen and just hang out as a spectator.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

tnaudio said:


> I will have the black Versa hatch. We give demos any time a judge isn't in the car. I like to keep the speakers warmed up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


After the reviews I read/heard from the Georgia SQOLOGY event, I'm really looking forward to spending some quality time in your car.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

tnaudio said:


> I will have the black Versa hatch. We give demos any time a judge isn't in the car. I like to keep the speakers warmed up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



Didn't get around to demo yours in Atlanta Chris so I'm looking forward to hearing it in Louisville.
I really liked Mike's. You guys have done a nice job. 



Also- It will be interesting to see the different approach between your Versa and Josh's. I always find that pretty cool to see how guys with the same vehicle design and execute the systems in different/unique ways.


-Steve


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

benny z said:


> After the reviews I read/heard from the Georgia SQOLOGY event, I'm really looking forward to spending some quality time in your car.


Well I think you are the only one that said they want to listen. Take all the time you want sir. I was thinking we could just park it off to the side and no one would know we were there. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

sneakin' by like a ninja!

steve w - i'm eager to hear yours as well!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

benny z said:


> sneakin' by like a ninja!
> 
> steve w - i'm eager to hear yours as well!


You're always welcome to buddy.

It's a different experience than the Mazda 

Very dynamic now and much more realism and sense of space. I've spent a LOT of hours in it since SVR until a couple days ago. This one I can freaking jam on too and it's just fun. That's what 10" midbass, 5" midrange and full format tweeters can do for ya


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

captainobvious said:


> Didn't get around to demo yours in Atlanta Chris so I'm looking forward to hearing it in Louisville.
> I really liked Mike's. You guys have done a nice job.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Mike's is really nice. He's done a lot of good work since that show as well. Definitely one to hear. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> You're always welcome to buddy.
> 
> It's a different experience than the Mazda
> 
> Very dynamic now and much more realism and sense of space. I've spent a LOT of hours in it since SVR until a couple days ago. This one I can freaking jam on too and it's just fun. That's what 10" midbass, 5" midrange and full format tweeters can do for ya


I can imagine!  I think we both learned to go bigger with everything last year. 



tnaudio said:


> Yeah Mike's is really nice. He's done a lot of good work since that show as well. Definitely one to hear.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Mike's was pretty decent when I heard it in February! So was Marsha's... All you ST6 guys/gals have it goin' on. Good group of folks.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

24 hours till I'm on my way!!!!!


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

I know it will be a hectic weekend for everyone that is competing, but can someone try to snap a few pics for those of us that aren't fortunate enough to attend this year?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

All of the Sound Team 6 cars attending will be available to demo. I am excited to get a chance to listen to a bunch of top caliber cars this weekend! See you guys soon!


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

captainobvious said:


> -Steve


Hopefully you will get a chance to listen to my car and this Brax you sold me in it.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Eldridge put a fresh tune on mine Tuesday. chefhow is coming up and we are going to decide which tune to go with this weekend. I imagine we'll be tweaking Friday evening as well along with a couple others from our region. 

This could be the last season this car competes so I'm hoping it finally makes a good showing. Either way I'm looking forward to this weekend


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll be there Saturday morning as a co-pilot.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Today was a ton of fun. Was good to put faces with names. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Day 1 was long and interesting. Can’t remember hearing about so many problems with systems. There have been many showings of great sportsmanship as well, people loaning parts to competitors so they could continue.

There were many nice cars. I didn’t get to listen to many but will do what I can to get seat time today.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

palldat said:


> Day 1 was long and interesting. Can’t remember hearing about so many problems with systems. There have been many showings of great sportsmanship as well, people loaning parts to competitors so they could continue.
> 
> There were many nice cars. I didn’t get to listen to many but will do what I can to get seat time today.


It was great meeting you Paul! Thanks for taking time to listen to the BRZ  I really wish I had time to listen to yours and those from the Cali group - seemed like we were there forever, but time seemed to slip by.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Jason we came looking for you later after you listened to the car. I guess you had already left. I wanted to listen to yours. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

tnaudio said:


> Jason we came looking for you later after you listened to the car. I guess you had already left. I wanted to listen to yours.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Sorry about that - I was racing to get a few last demos in before I had to leave - I took off at 2:00 (Mic you were right again, aim at 1200, actually leave at 1400).


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

It's ok man. We'll catch up to you next time. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm sure most of you guys either might not care about seeing photos of the event or see them on FB, but I thought I would post the few I took here. Of course I didn't take as many as I wanted to - there were a lot of cars


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Courtesy of Howard


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I'm sure most of you guys either might not care about seeing photos of the event or see them on FB, but I thought I would post the few I took here. Of course I didn't take as many as I wanted to - there were a lot of cars


Will you provide link to FB page, I love the pics BTW.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for posting photos here Jason :thumbsup: .. not all of us are on facebook 

Can someone tell me who's charcoal colored Camry that is on the left side in the first two photos?


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for the pics! Really like the grey accord coupe in there! Not sure who's car it is, but it sure looks nice!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

metanium said:


> Will you provide link to FB page, I love the pics BTW.


Lots of folks are posting videos of the awards presentation

ISQ Video of awards

Here is one I just saw posted.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

mrichard89 said:


> Thanks for the pics! Really like the grey accord coupe in there! Not sure who's car it is, but it sure looks nice!




You are in luck - he just posted this:


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Truthunter said:


> Thanks for posting photos here Jason :thumbsup: .. not all of us are on facebook
> 
> Can someone tell me who's charcoal colored Camry that is on the left side in the first two photos?



Albert Akinduro


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Does anyone have any pics or info about Ata Ehdaivand's system that did well in the two-seat category?


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Does anyone have pictures or info about Ata Ehdaivand's install? Looks like he did well in the 2-seat category.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

mrichard89 said:


> Does anyone have pictures or info about Ata Ehdaivand's install? Looks like he did well in the 2-seat category.




From Ata:

Zero3 zero4 (3) as200.2s (5) gb10 tweeters (1)gb40 (2)gb60s(2)gb10subwoofers Sony rsx-gs9 (2)Mosconi 6to8 all stinger 9000 interconnects and power wire straight wire speaker wire and optima batteries


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

benny z said:


> From Ata:
> 
> Zero3 zero4 (3) as200.2s (5) gb10 tweeters (1)gb40 (2)gb60s(2)gb10subwoofers Sony rsx-gs9 (2)Mosconi 6to8 all stinger 9000 interconnects and power wire straight wire speaker wire and optima batteries


Well, there certainly isn't a shortage of high-end equipment in there!!! Is that the same Audiofrog processor that Andy has been using in his car?


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

The two mosconis behind the seat aren’t even powered up (unless he was in the process of hooking them up during picture time). Did he just throw a bunch of stuff in there and decide what he wanted to use when he got there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

I like the use of the audiofrog crossovers as a "decoy"


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

great pics Jason


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Jason, much appreciated for those us that were unable to make the trip. There really were some awesome vehicles at Finals.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

A few more that I dredged up on my phone.....

Friday Night - about 9:00



















I really wish I had been able to hear this creation - absolutely phenomenal amplifiers used - in incredible display - and a HUGE amount of pride and care put into this build. John is a great competitor as well. 










Friday night game on the TV at The Cardinal across the street from the hotel. (Sorry Clemson fans). Minutes before Syracuse kicked the winning field goal.










We were 'encouraging' Greggers to sit on the horse, but we didn't know how it would 'react'....so he did the sensible thing and showed his enthusiasm for car audio instead. 










And finally, good friends, good food, great audio.....Saturday morning at Wild Eggs - downtown Louisville.


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

WhereAmEye? said:


> The two mosconis behind the seat aren’t even powered up (unless he was in the process of hooking them up during picture time). Did he just throw a bunch of stuff in there and decide what he wanted to use when he got there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This picture was before finals EVERYTHING WORKS !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

mrichard89 said:


> I like the use of the audiofrog crossovers as a "decoy"




There are 5 passive used in my car they aren't decoys no time for "decoys" my system has no secrets ask and I will tell you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you have pictures of the entire vehicle that you can share with the rest of us?


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

Black Rain said:


> Do you have pictures of the entire vehicle that you can share with the rest of us?















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

purpleteg said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think he was referring to the install. Although that is one nice looking L. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol.... I was referring to the install, but now I know it is in a Lexus wagon.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

purpleteg said:


> There are 5 passive used in my car they aren't decoys no time for "decoys" my system has no secrets ask and I will tell you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad! I didn't see any wires coming out of the crossovers, so I thought they were for display purposes only. Andy certainly builds some pretty crossovers, so I wouldn't be opposed to showcasing them in my install, even if they weren't used. Cool gear in that car though!


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

I meant no disrespect, I didn’t go so I was just curious. Sick car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sick car and there is a nice looking silver box to the right of the mosconis that a lot of us are interested in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

did results get posted? I'm sure they did but for some reason I cant find them online..maybe facebook? hoping not..


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

WhereAmEye? said:


> I meant no disrespect, I didn’t go so I was just curious. Sick car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




None taken I'm sorry if I came off any kinda way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

purpleteg said:


> There are 5 passive used in my car they aren't decoys no time for "decoys" my system has no secrets ask and I will tell you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what’s your speaker setup? Are you running 5.1 or 7.1?


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

metanium said:


> So what’s your speaker setup? Are you running 5.1 or 7.1?




7.1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

purpleteg said:


> 7.1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




OK so I'm going to do my Best to give you a system diagram give me a day or so to figure it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

I want to know how you got an AF amp!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

Brules said:


> I want to know how you got an AF amp!?!?!?!?!?!?




I don't have an Audiofrog amp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

Brules said:


> I want to know how you got an AF amp!?!?!?!?!?!?




I dont have an Audiofrog amp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

Or DSP?


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

Brules said:


> Or DSP?




Ive been know to do some beta testing for a few folks....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

Thats awesome! Amazing setup regardless! Would love to see more pics!


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

Brules said:


> Thats awesome! Amazing setup regardless! Would love to see more pics!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you for sharing all those pics!!!!


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

purpleteg said:


> OK so I'm going to do my Best to give you a system diagram give me a day or so to figure it out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can’t wait to see it. I was lucky enough to get a demo in Andy’s car last year at knowledgefest. I’ve been anxiously awaiting the release of that processor ever since.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

metanium said:


> Can’t wait to see it. I was lucky enough to get a demo in Andy’s car last year at knowledgefest. I’ve been anxiously awaiting the release of that processor ever since.




You and me both, buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

LBaudio said:


> Thank you for sharing all those pics!!!!


It sounded great too


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

palldat said:


> It sounded great too




THANKS but , it was just ok if you heard the set-up I took apart a few days before finals it was awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

purpleteg said:


> THANKS but , it was just ok if you heard the set-up I took apart a few days before finals it was awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The two seat setup was what I heard.


----------



## purpleteg (Sep 13, 2009)

palldat said:


> The two seat setup was what I heard.




Yea I know the car will 2 seat almost anything the same awesome or mediocre the tune for finals was hurried not my favorite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

I haven't been on here for a while. Since May according to the message on the screen. 

Here's a link to the video I made at finals by taking a walk through the sound quality area of the show. This started about 1:00 Sunday afternoon. I shared this on Facebook, but I saw a few posts here that not everyone is on Facebook.

https://youtu.be/sCVWxjynIYM


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting the video, Bob. Finally had a chance to watch it all.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

SoundQ SVT said:


> I haven't been on here for a while. Since May according to the message on the screen.
> 
> Here's a link to the video I made at finals by taking a walk through the sound quality area of the show. This started about 1:00 Sunday afternoon. I shared this on Facebook, but I saw a few posts here that not everyone is on Facebook.
> 
> https://youtu.be/sCVWxjynIYM



Thanks for posting this!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

@14:30 that is my car....Street World Champion.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

palldat said:


> @14:30 that is my car....Street World Champion.


Great looking setup! Would you mind telling us a little bit about your system? I can see the zapco amps and the illusion subs, but am curious what else you have going on.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

mrichard89 said:


> Great looking setup! Would you mind telling us a little bit about your system? I can see the zapco amps and the illusion subs, but am curious what else you have going on.


The specs and build pics.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10155760942992410.1073741826.590057409&type=1&l=dcc5007731


----------

